# Ignition Coil Question- Spark Plug



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey quick question, I went to regap my plugs to .035 the other day. When taking the ignition coil off one of the boot plugs that provide spark broke off. Now accleration is really slow and jumpy at times. Any way to fix this or do i need to now replace the whole unit? Thank you for the help
2012 Cruze LT RS


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if there is a way to fix it but for something that important.. I would just replace it. It sounds like your boot broke off so your connection to the plug is probably shorting to the cam cover/engine.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There goes another 200.00 bucks......


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea and I doubt the dealership stock them yet but with almost 3 years out I would imagine they will.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pics of what you broke? You might be able to get parts. I ordered a PCV tune and it was national back ordered for 2 weeks.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

How about trying to get one from this website? www.car-parts.com
It is a list of all the junk yards across the country. Maybe you could get one out of a wrecked Cruze?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

Update-- I tried dielectric to create some form of suction. Placed the boot in the slot that broke did not push it in all the way then re-installed the coil as is pushing the broken one in with the rest. Now it only jumps very occasionally and acceleration approved.

Still this is a temperary fix if anyone has this problem. I took a chance and found an ACDelco Replacement coil for 65 bucks on amazon. Hopefully it is as advertised. ACDelco D521C OE Service Ignition Coil Assembly : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought it on amazon also took two days to get


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check out http://www.gmpartsdirect.com looks like they have the whole rail for < $100


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

I want to regap my spark plugs and im kinda scared of breaking my engine coil. When replacing my old spark plugs i replaced the engine coil cause it was broken and when taking it out one of the plugs was still down with the spark plugs. In short i replaced it everythings fine but now i have now torque or acceleration. It feels like a normal car with no boost. Im assuming its the .28 plugs that came pregapped? thus the reason why i want to regap them.


----------

